# Faint BFP at 7dpo?



## docjen

Ok, let me preface this by saying I know 7dpo is rediculous to start checking but I am a POAS ADDICT! LOL Ok, that being said.......
I did ovulation tests this month to see when I was ovulating and I am almost positive I am 7dpo today. I don't know if I have had alot of symptoms or not. I will let you decide. 
After the Beach my hubby and I went to Menchies (frozen yogurt) and as soon as I ate it I got really sick to my stomach, bad cramps and had to run to the bathroom. Did not throw up or go, it ended up being gas. :blush: after tha I just felt drained. Came home showered and curled up on the couch.
That was 3dpo.
Then nothing really until 5dpo when my nipples stared to tingle and I started to get slight AF cramps not like I was going to start but more dull. Also got very very thirsty, cotton mouth......ICK.
Then 6dpo I dropped the kids at the bus stop then went for my run, ( only ran 2.5 miles that day) afterwards I came home knew I was hungry but while I was making breakfast a sudden wave of sickness came over me. Mouth got all watery and everything, I was headed to the bathroom but it passed before I got there. I ate breakfast and was fine. That afternoon I started having BAD AF cramps like I get right before I start deep in my uterus ( just like AF). Those lasted all evening until bed. 
Today is 7dpo thought what the heck going to take a test, so I took at dollar test. 
With FMU it came up immediatly and I thought it would fade but it didn't a thin line I think a hint of pink but not entirely sure. I wish I hadn't dumped my pee but I did!!:dohh: So about 2 hours later I peed again (after 2 cups of decaf coffee) Pee wasn't as dark at all.... I took two more Dollar tests NOTHING! I took a FRER Nothing..........All BFN.... 
I know I am early and all I can do is test again tomorrow and each day after. LOL I just needed to vent and get some words of encouragement. So if anyone has any similar experiences or can offer some advice I would appreciate it. 
Thanks!
Jen


----------



## docjen

oh let me add......My boobs have gotten steadily more sore, just the nipples though. last night during all the cramping they hurt super super badly!
Jen


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have a pic of the test?:flower:


----------



## docjen

I can try and take one........... give me a few minutes. :)


----------



## docjen

ok, how do I post a pic?


----------



## docjen

ok, here is a pic, can you see it? It is super thin....
going to have to bump it 6 times so I can post the link! ugh!


----------



## docjen

bump


----------



## docjen

bump 2


----------



## docjen

bump 3


----------



## docjen

bump 4


----------



## docjen

and bump 5 (it won't let me post the pics until I have 10 posts) so now I have ten! LOL


----------



## docjen

https://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k491/docjen1/
ok here is the link.......see how thin it is?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll check back, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, it is very hard to see in the pic, but I have to be upfront; those Dollar Tree tests are bad for evap lines. I am not saying it isn't a BFP, but I wouldn't get excited until it's backed up with another test.

Fx'd!


----------



## sarahincanada

I cant see much on the test sorry, but hopefully tomorrows will be a little darker, FX'd

I have to say though, I have had all the symptoms you mention and not been pregnant, so dont take them too seriously. good luck!


----------



## docjen

Thank you both so much! I will keep testing each morning. I have 3 FRER's and 5 dollar store ones. Should keep me busy for a while. LOL I might go crazy for a while though I am all done seeing patients today and have a bit of time before I have to get my kids! MUST STAY AWAY FROM THE TESTS!

Jen


----------



## docjen

I think you might have been right. EVAP Line, I took another one this morning and got the same line, no lighter no darker and I am having an even harder time telling if it has color! Oh well! At least I have something to pee on that was cheap for a few days!


----------



## alison29

docjen said:


> Ok, let me preface this by saying I know 7dpo is rediculous to start checking but I am a POAS ADDICT! LOL Ok, that being said.......
> I did ovulation tests this month to see when I was ovulating and I am almost positive I am 7dpo today. I don't know if I have had alot of symptoms or not. I will let you decide.
> After the Beach my hubby and I went to Menchies (frozen yogurt) and as soon as I ate it I got really sick to my stomach, bad cramps and had to run to the bathroom. Did not throw up or go, it ended up being gas. :blush: after tha I just felt drained. Came home showered and curled up on the couch.
> That was 3dpo.
> Then nothing really until 5dpo when my nipples stared to tingle and I started to get slight AF cramps not like I was going to start but more dull. Also got very very thirsty, cotton mouth......ICK.
> Then 6dpo I dropped the kids at the bus stop then went for my run, ( only ran 2.5 miles that day) afterwards I came home knew I was hungry but while I was making breakfast a sudden wave of sickness came over me. Mouth got all watery and everything, I was headed to the bathroom but it passed before I got there. I ate breakfast and was fine. That afternoon I started having BAD AF cramps like I get right before I start deep in my uterus ( just like AF). Those lasted all evening until bed.
> Today is 7dpo thought what the heck going to take a test, so I took at dollar test.
> With FMU it came up immediatly and I thought it would fade but it didn't a thin line I think a hint of pink but not entirely sure. I wish I hadn't dumped my pee but I did!!:dohh: So about 2 hours later I peed again (after 2 cups of decaf coffee) Pee wasn't as dark at all.... I took two more Dollar tests NOTHING! I took a FRER Nothing..........All BFN....
> I know I am early and all I can do is test again tomorrow and each day after. LOL I just needed to vent and get some words of encouragement. So if anyone has any similar experiences or can offer some advice I would appreciate it.
> Thanks!
> Jen

Good luck! I trick myself every month with symptom spotting...Keep us posted


----------



## docjen

ok, here is todays update....... Still completely exhausted started 7dpo. it is noon and I am ready for bed I got up at 8am. Going to be a LONG day. Hot flashes from hell started yesterday evening and have continued into today. So incredibly irritable it isn't funny, my poor husband has been putting up with alot. Could be AF though. Cramps stopped but then started again this morning only more mild I guess. Boobs still sore has extended out to my arm pits if that makes any sense. Still somewhat thirsty but that could be the humidity and heat ( I live in Hawaii and usually it is low 80's high 70's this time of year but has been 88 the last couple days). Did I mention how tired I am??? OMG! Again I suppose that could be AF. I had a HUGE increase in Creamy CM today. Felt wet when I was at the store and came home to see if maybe AF started but just TONS of white CM. That is new.... I of course tested again today (because I am an idiot) I took an ept which came up with a thin blue line immediatly but after 10 min although still there faded a bit. So I took a FRER with the same pee and BFN. I am ONLY 9dp so who knows. I guess I will just keep venting on here and testing. LOL Glad it is Saturday and I don't have to work. :) I am afraid my irritability might not be so good for my patients!!! How is everyone else doing? 
Thanks for listening ( reading) :)


----------



## docjen

Todays update.......10dpo (I think) Clear BFP on EPT faint but clear. No more thin line, it is thick and blue just faint. Took a FRER and maybe a faint faint faint line??? I would normally count it as a BFN except for the EPT. So not sure. Has anyone heard of getting a bfp on an EPT before a bfp on a FRER? NOt sure what to do at this point. Woke up at 5:30am STARVING! So starving I was sick. Going to the beach today with my family and friends so hopefully that will keep my mind off of it and then I can test AGAIN tomorrow. Is anyone else getting ready to test? I could use some company here..........
Baby dust to all............
Jen


----------



## dachsundmom

Could we see a pic of the EPT, please?

It's so hard to guess without seeing it....fx'd!


----------



## docjen

I guess maybe I was wrong. I definetly saw and still do but........took another test (FRER and an Answer) this morning and I would be 12dpo I think and it was so super faint on both of them I might be seeing things. I will try to post a pic but honestly I don't know if they will show up in a pic since they are so faint. 
Jen


----------



## LLbean

pics please :D


----------



## docjen

Going to start another thread for this. But quick question..... Why are my EPTs getting darker and my FRER is still negative???? UGH!


----------



## tigerlilly

good luck xx


----------



## kel21

Never thought that I would ever hear anyone else admit to testing as often and as early as me!! If my husband new how much I have spent over the years! (ttc for almost 5 yrs) he would be mad!! I see it has been awhile since you last posted anything. Hoping it was a true BNP for you!


----------

